
Why Kids Want Things - jchin
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2018/08/kids-materialism/568987/?single_page=true
======
some_account
There is no difference between kids and young adults in their 30s anymore.
They all want shiny things and like to show them off. Some people keep this up
until they are 50.

It's because we live in a western society where we don't impress each other
with skills. We impress with looks and gadgets.

We have become large children but it's not our fault. It's the forces of
marketing, driven by the forces of capitalism, that is the reason.

